# Anyone out there using / used Horny Goat Weed?



## Imjustme (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm looking for some real life information from anyone who has used or is using HGW to help their libido. here are some of my questions...

1. what led up to you trying it?
2. What brand did you try & dosage?
3. did it work for you and how well?
4. Do you drink? How much and how often?
5. Do you smoke?
6. Any other medical issues?

Right now I'm not up to getting into the whole long drawn out story other than to say.

I'm HD, he's LD, I'm positive there's no cheating, he swears its not me, but its been a year.

He has agreed to try HGW as a first step. I doubt he would be willing to go for T testing.

Please help, I'm ready to tear my hair out!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Never heard of the stuff.

You'll get no where until he is ready to find the answers and seek the help.

You're going to have to bring it an ultimatum. Get help or get out. Sorry.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i see em in the men's bathroom dispensers above the urinals.
is that what you're talking about?

never tried them. would be curious too.


----------



## Imjustme (Apr 10, 2015)

I saw it suggested on an old thread so I started researching it, but its hard to trust product reviews on a website. 

Its not that he is unwilling to work on it, more like its very hard to talk to him, its a difficult subject, and I get that. Its not comfortable for me either.

As far as having his T tested, its more about the needles than an unwillingness to work on it. Plus once you start replacing T, I have heard its not good to stop. Were just trying to start slow.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Imjustme said:


> I'm looking for some real life information from anyone who has used or is using HGW to help their libido. here are some of my questions...
> 
> 1. what led up to you trying it?
> 2. What brand did you try & dosage?
> ...


1. I like to experiment, but I was also looking at increasing penile sensitivity because I am 43 and also take an ssri. 

2. https://barlowesherbalelixirs.com/ 
I buy all my stuff here. Herbs are a crap shoot and I trust this guy. I have been using his herbs for years and I make no money off it (btw). 

3. It works real well for its purpose. I am HD. Not as strong as viagra, but I get very engorged, sensitive, and have a large amount of semen.

4. I drink. Sometimes quite a few glasses of wine. Many nights I don't drink at all.

5. I use smokeless tobacco.

6. ADHD

I don't think this product will increase desire directly. I think maybe if a man gets an easier erection, for example, looking at a nude pic, it could create a positive feedback loop to increase desire. I see this mainly as an enhancement in the physical arousal and orgasm area for both men and women.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

I've tried a lot of herbs and other natural afrodisiacs including horny goat weed. There isn't an herb around that will overcome a "natural" indifference to sex. 

Imagine desire is a scale from 1 - 10 with 1 being "none" and 10 being "extremely horny". If you're a 1 - 3 (not, or just barely desirous) an herb isn't going to help you. If you're a 6, HGW might make you a 7. If you're a 10...well then, you don't really need an herb now, do you?

So, to answer your questions directly:

1) curiosity as I'm normally HD and enjoy that feeling very much.
2) Vitamin Shoppe, 500 mg
3) yes, moved me a point on the scale I described above, with the caveat that if I was slammed at work, my mom just died, and my pet ran away, no herb will affect my desire.
4) 3-4 nights a week, 2-3 glasses of wine
5) No
6) None left untreated.

Herbs that I've found influence my desire levels: HGW, m pruriens, maca.

The biggest increase in desire came from treating my subclinical hypothyroidism. It was amazing, like someone threw a switch after 11 days.


----------



## Imjustme (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you. These are the responses I need. I know there are plenty of people on this site that try different things and I'm looking for all the info I can get.

Every other aspect of our relationship works well for us, its just sex where were not on the same page and I want to try everything we can before having to address the possibility of low T.

Thank you again!!


----------

